# White Carp



## Snag442 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ever seen a pure white carp????


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I've seen them, but have never caught one. Super cool catch!


----------



## Fishguy77! (Aug 2, 2016)

Albino carp. I know of a pond that has some but it's private property.


----------

